# The 12 Iman Cometh



## Lowjack (Mar 28, 2011)

All the events in the Middle East are leading to the coming of the Mahadi the Muslim Messiah AKA The FAlse Prophet.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2011)

"Catholic Islamic Shintoist".... I like the ring of that.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2011/March/Iranian-Regime-Video-Says-Mahdi-is-Near-/


----------

